# website design



## cardege1 (May 12, 2010)

Has anybody worked with San Diego Web Design, Web Development San Diego, Graphic Design San Diego - BlacArt Creative Group / Full Service Design PLUS+ we are looking for possibly someone to work on our website for a reasonable price


----------



## NASIM (May 26, 2010)

Hi
Have you ever used freelance websites such as elance dot com? We've used alot of freelancers from that site for most of our projects at very reasonable prices. Basically the way it works is that you post your project at elance & you get responses from different freelancers with different quotes. It's very reliable.


----------



## cardege1 (May 12, 2010)

thanks i will definately give that a shot


----------

